# Puppy sitting Gabby



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole totally made my day today! She allowed me to puppy sit Gabby for about 3 hours. Tori and I had so much fun with our little visitor. I ended up taking well over 100 pix, many of which turned out to be nothing but RLH blurs, lol!

Anyway, I've decided it's way too difficult to choose just a few pix from Gabby and Tori's play date today. So, I'm posting the link to the Flickr album I created so you can go enjoy all 40+ pix I've uploaded there. Some of the others you'll see in a few of the pix are my DD, DDIL, three of my five DGC, and my Pekingese "granddogger", Rascal.

All I can say is Gabby is _absolutely adorable_ and has the best little personality. I think she and Tori will be BFFs, for sure!

Carole~ You're a blessed woman to have such a sweetie in your pack


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

leslie those are adorable pics. obviously tori wants a baby girl like gabby !


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will have to check the pictures out at home....I am not allowed to look at pictures at work....:rant:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I enjoyed those Leslie and I reallly loved the ones with your GC giving her kisses! Looks like she enjoyed her day at Leslie's Neezer Camp!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

She is a such a sweet little pup, looks like she had fun Leslie! Tori is beautiful too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh Leslie the pictures are adorable, looks like Tori needs a little Gabby of her own.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great pictures, you must have had such a good time.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Your family is lovely, Gabby is adorable and Tori is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pics!
Gina


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

OOOHHHH!!! Fun pics! IWAP to babysit! Actually, I may get the chance since two different neighbors got new puppies this month. One is a mini aussie shepheard that has the coloring of a bernese mt dog, and the other is our next door neighbor's new golden doodle. Sophie is thrilled to have the new pups to play with and whines whenever they are outside. I'm going to try to get some pics this weekend!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Looks like everyone had fun. I loved the pictures of Tori and Gabby crashing on the couch. Your grandkids are adorable.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:Great shots!:clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...the pictures show what a good time you had and how well they enjoyed each other. Yep, it looks like your GC and Tori need a Gabby of their own in the house.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWAP!!!!!!!! Leslie, I never thought I would say Tori looks so big!! I love the first pictures where Tori wouldn't let Gabby out of her sight but has that look of "what do I do with this toy?" 

Carole, you got a gem.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww! Looks like Tori found a bff. I love the one of her looking down the couch at Gabby from her safety perch. These photos make my MHS flare up really bad, I can't even imagine how much it has for you Leslie. Aaron has gotten so big too! I am glad you put his name cause I assumed it was someone else. Tommy is so cute and now has the havanese bug at an early age!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Adorable slide show Leslie. I can tell everyone just loved your little visitor. I too never thought Tori could look big but she does next to Gabby. Thanks for sharing your photos. 
Your grandkids are cuties!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, How nice that your family is so close! And what good experiences for little Gabby!
Tori is beautiful! I think you need to change your avatar photo--I though you kept Tori cut short! She's beautiful in her thick, luxurious dark coat! Is she a havana brown?

Your puppy fever is going to be raging, now. I'd love to puppy sit for a few hours, too! Just once in a while, since life is so busy here right now. But, what fun!

Gabby is just so precious!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

They look so adorable together!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the pictures!! They seemed to be having so much fun. Your yard looks really nice too!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Great shots! Looks like they all had a fabulous time! Too bad that things didn't work out this way when you had your puppy#2 a while back. But seeing this, there's clearly hope and that Tori is just a little pickier about who she'll share a house with <g>.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie, Gabby had so much fun! Thanks for sharing the pics with all of us and thanks for doggie sitting for me! I love the pics with the grandkidlets too!
xxoox


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great pictures of an obviously fun time. So Leslie are you ready to try again? Or does babysitting now and then take care of the urge for another? I want to know how you can keep your furniture so clean with them jumping up and down. My boys (especially Bailey) get wet every time they go out and then dirty everything in sight. I had just finished vacuuming my ivory colored sofa the other day when, unknown to me, Bailey visited and walked all over it. What a nightmare. Now I have ivory on ivory stripes and gray paw prints all over the cushions. When I tried to wash them off I made things worse and now I have paw prints and water stains.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Jeri, what a chore! You could just tell everyone you ordered the fabric with paw prints, lol
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a neat group of pictures! That was a nice "break" for me--to sit down and enjoy some great photos!

Leslie---Tori is beautiful! I love how you are growing her out and her top knot is so cute! That Gabby is a doll! Loved seeing the kids too. They grow so fast----


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, the pictures are so adorable. Gabby is such a cutie pie. Gabby must have enjoyed as much as you, Tori and your family did. Tori has stunningly beautiful coat. I love her puppy cut too. What a pretty girl! I bet Gabby and Tori will be BFF.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You had way....................too much fun! I enjoyed watching the slide shows of the pups.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on the pix. You all are too kind. It is obvious I am not a photographer in any sense of the word and my poor little "point and shoot" camera really has a hard time capturing all the motion that was going on. 

Kathy~ I just wanted to tell you that you did GOOD w/this one, for sure! She's delightful! I think Gabby really did enjoy herself once she realized that Tori's "growling" is one of her ways of asking her to play. Once Gabby figured that out, it was non-stop play 'til you drop! Question: Has Gabby been around 3-5 yr. olds? Because she sure was friendly w/our two. 

Missy & Susan~ Tori does look pretty big next to little Gabby, doesn't she? Not only does Tori weigh 2x what Gabby does, but her full coat makes her look much larger than 8 lbs./9 in. Folks are amazed at how light she is when they pick her up for the first time.

Amanda~ I can't believe how all the kids have grown, but Aaron has gone from "baby/toddler" to little boy. He's a crack up w/those sunglasses and hat, won't take them off for anything, lol! The pic I posted of Tommy's smile came right after Gabby kissed him on the cheek. Not only did he fall for Gabby, so did his mom 

Sheri~ Yes, I think Gabby's time here interacting with so many different people and the two dogs was a very good experience for her, and it wasn't half bad for us, either  
As for Tori's coat, it is probably about 4" long and very profuse. She is registered as black w/white markings but, has definitely "browned" even though she's not in the sun all that much. I'm not sure what defines a Havana Brown, so I can't answer your question, sorry.

Alexa~ You're right, Tori is picky about which dogs she likes. She much prefers the more mellow ones. She is pretty mellow herself, maybe that's why???

Geri~ DH says we gotta wait until my student load/income increases and stabilizes before we can try it again. Good news is that my summer student load is looking promising! Keep your fingers crossed!
Sorry about your couch, yuck! I'm lucky, Tori usually only brings in sticks, leaves, dried weeds, pieces of bark. You know all those dry "magnetic" things.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Kathy~ I just wanted to tell you that you did GOOD w/this one, for sure! She's delightful! I think Gabby really did enjoy herself once she realized that Tori's "growling" is one of her ways of asking her to play. Once Gabby figured that out, it was non-stop play 'til you drop! Question: Has Gabby been around 3-5 yr. olds? Because she sure was friendly w/our two.


To answer your question, YES, all the puppies have been around my grandkids, so they are exposed to a lot of things before they leave here. My newest grandson (my son recently married a woman who had two children) Ethan, who is 5 years old, is very small in size, so I think the pups think he is a toddler. <grin> Ethan had never been around puppies and he was fascinated and loved them and they loved him. He was so gentle.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> To answer your question, YES, all the puppies have been around my grandkids, so they are exposed to a lot of things before they leave here. My newest grandson (my son recently married a woman who had two children) Ethan, who is 5 years old, is very small in size, so I think the pups think he is a toddler. <grin> Ethan had never been around puppies and he was fascinated and loved them and they loved him. He was so gentle.


It shows  I know you do a lot of socializing/exposing the pups but, I didn't know what ages your GCs are. I was impressed at Gabby's great reaction to them. They quickly formed a "mutual admiration club" :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures Leslie. It sure does look like it was a fun day at your house!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

SO cute, Leslie! They are having such fun. Thanks for these wonderful pix. Tori is a beauty, by the way, so regal. xoxo


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite is the little girl in glasses kissing the sleeping puppy! The puppy is so tired after her big day!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Too cute!*

The puppy makes Tori look so big! And the pics with the grandkids are darling! Leslie, you look awfully happy with that puppy next to you...and Tori looks like she is very happy. I love the one of the puppy being chased by Tori with her eyes all aglow...

The tenderness of the kids kissing the puppy...prescious! How did you give her back?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I love every picture. Thank you for sharing them. I'm like a bottomless pit when it comes to these sweet creatures. Can never get enough. 

Gosh I wish I lived close to a Hav breeder so I could visit the pups often.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

hedygs said:


> I love every picture. Thank you for sharing them. I'm like a bottomless pit when it comes to these sweet creatures. Can never get enough.
> 
> Gosh I wish I lived close to a Hav breeder so I could visit the pups often.


Well, we have great weather in California and home prices are at an all time low, now is a great time to make the move west!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Well, we have great weather in California and home prices are at an all time low, now is a great time to make the move west!!!


Oh Kathy . All true and I have some great friends that I'd love to be closer to that live in Cali.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well as cute as Gabby is, I was so happy to see pics of Tori. Leslie, she is beautiful. Loved the pictures. The kids looked like they were in love with Gabby. Very cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

WONDERFUL pictures. Tori and Gabby are adorable together and your grandkids are so cute. I LOVE the picture of the baby smiling at the puppy. Does it make you want #2?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Leslie, you lucky thang!!! Love seeing all those pics, great job! Tori is just beautiful with her long coat. I ADORE her coloring and eyes! I'd have loved to be there too. I bet it was loads of fun seeing Gabby and Tori playing like they did.


----------

